
Admiral Reported EasyList to GitHub for Violation of DMCA - milankragujevic
https://blog.getadmiral.com/dmca-easylist-adblock-copyright-access-control-admiral-10-things-to-know/#
======
cockofthewalk
You realize that posting that here could invoke a Streisand effect, right?

~~~
mtmail
The company's describes itself as "Adblock revenue recovery specialists". They
want PR and show their users (publishers) that DMCA works. I'd say PR and
going to court is part of their business strategy.

